# Citadel Markets/The Binary Options Experts



## Australia2 (4 December 2012)

REPOST:

Just a General Warning for those who followed the thread regarding 'Citadel Markets' approximately 12 months ago.

A brief rundown. Citadel Markets took high membership fee's in order to provide 'signals' on binary options and 'automatically traded' members accounts as per their signals.

Upon signing up, the Citadel Markets provided 12 months trading history which showed an overall success rate of 88%. A few months into my subscription ($12,000 worth) and most my capital was lost via the platform betonmarkets.com. My account then red lined at $0 and i did not fill this back up.

Problems with this company; they still recorded an 88% accuracy report which they continued to sell to new clients, despite my first hand experience which revealed their accuracy to be around 30% (recorded and reported data).

Lucky I had a money back guarantee from the company, NOT, this was void because I received a letter from Citadel Markets explaining that: Citadel Markets 'the brand' and all its holdings, virtual real estate and associated entities were legally acquired by Citadel LLC "Citadel Group"

They now trade as TheBinaryOptionExperts ( http://www.thebinaryoptionsexperts.com/ )

I have no experience with their new shelf company, but the strategy, personal and lack of service has not changed. The change of brand and the 'dump' of customers which lost a lot of money with Citadel Markets should not be brushed under the carpet.

They have a facebook page TheBinaryOptionsExperts - which as a Social Media Expert - I can assure you is fill with fake followers. Out of 13,000 followers, only the same 3 people comment, like and share their status'.

This is a warning to anyone wishing to do business with them, I have had personal dealings with Tim, Duane and Sue within the BinaryOptionsExperts and have been left, with many others, with a bad taste in my mouth. Please do not make the same mistake as I did.


----------



## Trev Braz (21 December 2018)

Duane Cunningham, Tim and Sue are liars and crooks. They took me for $7000 in about 2011. Citadel markets and The BinaryOptions Experts are thieves. The Australian Government classifies their act as gambling, not trading. They pretend to be traders but are conmen. Have ASIC closed them down or have they reappeared in yet one more crooked disguise?


----------

